# São Luís do Maranhão - patrimônio da humanidade



## legal

Aquele momento magico em que voce percebe que a cidade "abandonada e deteriorada da capital de um dos estados mais pobres do Brasil" tem quase todas as areas historicas, turisticas e litoraneas com a fiacao aterrada ou bem discreta.
Enquanto isso, no resto do Brasil....


----------



## Pudim_Caipira

Obrigado pelos comentários. Encorajo todos a visitarem São Luis durante um dia (que é suficiente) e principalmente os Lençóis que são espetaculares. O turismo do Maranhão tem belos dias por vir.


----------



## AyrtonB

Bom ver São Luís por aqui. Fui só uma vez quando criança e quase não lembro de mais nada, mas em breve devo visitá-la, ainda mais porque é aqui do lado.


----------



## jai.saj

Estive de 5 a 9 de fevereiro no Maranhão e só parei em São Luís no aeroporto... acabei indo direto para os Lençóis Maranhenses. Pelas fotos pude perceber que perdi de conhecer essa cidade linda. Numa próxima vou explorar mais a cidade.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti

Estive em Junho de 2019 em SL. Adorei a cidade. Apesar de alguns casarões estarem em condições precárias e passar uma sensação de abandono, no período que estive, o Centro Histórico estava bem movimentado e vibrante.
Fui tbm aos Lençóis Maranhenses: que coisa linda!!!!!


----------



## Bernardo Santos

Quem visitar São Luis, e for ao Centro Histórico no fim de semana, vai encontrar sempre sem movimento de pessoas,
é uma área onde ainda existe um comercio tradicional que fecha cedo no sábado, e repartições públicas que ficam fechadas, então fica esse ar de cidade deserta, mas, ainda é bastante conservado, e ultimamente a prefeitura vem investindo em projeto de revitalização, que está dando uma cara nova ao Centro. Vale a pena visitar a capital maranhense, principalmente quem gosta de história.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF

É triste saber do seu relato sobre a cidade, jamais deveria estar assim. São Luís tem uma vocação enorme para o turismo e poderia/deveria estar impecável.
Mas você conseguiu tirar belas fotos. Parabéns!


----------



## DNA Mitocondrial

Os centros históricos dessas cidades do norte/nordeste do Brasil deveriam ser como Portugal, lá pode-se reformar e mudar o interior do edifício como o proprietário bem entender - desde que não mude o aspecto externo do edifício/casarão - o resultado é um amplo investimento dos empresários nesses áreas (que são muito visitadas), fazem lojas super contemporâneas (e até shoppings inteiros) nos prédios históricos, que ficam extremamente conservados devido aos investimentos. As ruas ficam cheias de vitalidade urbana e as áreas ficam valorizadas.










Já no Brasil, nos locais de centro histórico de várias cidades do norte e nordeste, o que se vê é descaso, o poder público tomba o imóvel/região e simplesmente diz "aqui não se muda mais nada", o resultado óbvio, em última instância, é a degradação da área.

Esse vídeo aqui aborda um pouco esse tema:


----------



## Pudim_Caipira

Infelizmente os maranhenses tem uma renda baixíssima e a cidade não comporta lojas de bom padrão nem mesmo em shoppings, muito menos no perigoso centro. Nesse contexto precisaria de um fluxo insanamente alto de turistas para justificar investimento em comércio e restaurantes realmente bons ali. Não é impossível, Salvador por exemplo tem conseguido gourmetizar o centro histórico e se mantiver o ritmo de investimento público e privado vai ficar parecido com um centrinho europeu.


----------



## xyzclone

Nossa velho, que belo registro de SL. Me bateu uma baita vontade de conhecer.

Gente, e como lembra Lisboa 

Adorei a foto da mangueira na rua 😀


----------



## Fabriciotaunay

Saudade de São Luís! Conheci há 03 meses e me apaixonei pelo lugar. Senti como se já tivesse vivido nela em outra vida e hoje a saudade me bate com força. Só fiquei triste pelo Centro Histórico que achei bem vazio.


----------



## Calado

Saudades dessa bela cidade que conheci ha muitos anos atras e onde tenho uma grande amiga.
A cidade e belissima. Pena que - e iso ja foi mencionado num comentario acima e acontece sim com a maior parte do nordeste brasileiro - esteja tao deixada ao descaso. Parabens pelo registro e um abraco aos Ludovicenses!!


----------



## Hello_World

Tinha uma viagem nesse semestre para São Luís que arruinada pela pandemia 😭
Muito bom ver essas fotos.


----------



## Ice Climber

Hello_World said:


> Tinha uma viagem nesse semestre para São Luís que arruinada pela pandemia 😭
> Muito bom ver essas fotos.


Eu nao tava com viagem marcada, mas a vontade de viajar ta saltando pelas paredes


----------



## Farrapo

São Luís é um das cidades brasileiras que mais me despertam vontade de conhecer (juntamente com os Lençóis Maranhenses), justamente pelo patrimônio arquitetônico que possui. Infelizmente, são muitos os comentários negativos quanto à conservação das construções, o que me faz postergar ainda mais essa visita; atravessar o país e pagar passagens aéreas caríssimas para conhecer um lugar que está praticamente em ruínas (no mau sentido), não me parece fazer muito sentido... De qualquer maneira, o Centro Histórico de São Luís é muito especial e tem um potencial incrível. Torço para que essa situação seja revertida. Valeu pelo thread!


----------



## heder

Geralmente não costumo comentar, mas meu comentário se faz necessário pra esclarecer informações não corretas. O rapaz das fotos faz questão de frisar o tempo inteiro os indicadores socias de São Luís e até compara com outras capitais nordestinas: Vamos para os fatos ?

São Luís tem o 3ª melhor IDH da região NE, atrás apenas de Recife e de Aracaju, e o 4ª melhor IDH entre TODOS os 1.794 municipios da região NE.

São Luís tem o 2ª melhor PIB per capita das capitais nordestinas.

O Porto do Itaqui é o maior do Arco Norte do país e o 2ª com maior profundidade de atacadouro do mundo

Mesmo sendo o maior casario histórico do Brasil, está acima da média brasileiras brigando com cidades pequenas do interior de MG no quesito conservação. 

A Região Metropolitana de São Luís é a com maior IDH das regiões Norte e Nordeste muito próximo da RM de Porto Alegre/RS

São Luís tem o 3ª melhor IDH-Educação do Brasil atrás apenas Vitória, Florianopolis e Curitiba

São Luís teve o maior crescimento do IDH-Renda entre todas as capitais entre 2000 e 2010.

Cidade com o 22ª maior movimento aeroportuario do país (Indicador de turismo)

E por fim quanto a estagnação do estado do MA. Não condiz com o que o IBGE revelou que o estado é que 4ª que mais cresce no Brasil atrás apenas de MT, PI e RO.



http://www.atlasbrasil.org.br/2013/ranking







Lista de capitais do Brasil por IDH – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.wikipedia.org









Lista de aeroportos do Brasil por movimento – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.wikipedia.org












Economia do Maranhão é a 4ª que mais cresce no Brasil, diz IBGE – Secretaria de Estado de Indústria, Comércio e Energia do Maranhão – SEINC


O desempenho da economia maranhense também ficou bem acima da média nacional, que cresceu 1,3%.




www.seinc.ma.gov.br


----------



## jguima

Tenho muita vontade de conhecer, linda cidade!


----------



## wandsong

Gente. Acho necessário algumas informações aqui sobre a situação atual do centro histórico de São Luís.

O mesmo está sendo reformado em parceria do governo do estado e o IPHAN. Ruas inteiras e casarões foram reformados e muitos destes casarões se tornaram sede de universidades públicas, museus e centros culturais.

Há um grande plano para atrair comerciantes e até mesmo entregar alguns casarões para famílias carentes e sem moradias. Segue a informação a baixo:
Projeto transformará casarões do Centro Histórico de São Luís em espaços habitacionais – Jornal Pequeno


----------



## Arqmorais

Indo para São Luís no final deste mês...saudades!


----------



## heder




----------

